# Я как полагаю



## turkjey5

Привет!
Почему он говорит "я как полагаю" а не "я полагаю"?
Заранее большое спасибо!!​
-Зря ты обижаешься, Паша. Ей Богу зря!
-Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я как полагаю, народ обиделся.
-Ну, есть маленько. Ты же их всех чуть не перессорил. Заставил всех друг на друга показания клепать.


----------



## grinski

Я как полагаю = Я так полагаю informally. The speaker adds more intonation to *как *so that his reasoning could sound more important.


----------



## grinski

Я как полагаю= Как я полагаю. 

(They differ slightly.)

Я как полагаю, народ обиделся.= Как я полагаю, народ обиделся. = As I suppose, people feel offended.


----------



## grinski

The reason, I suppose, is that the Earth is round.

Причина, *как *я полагаю, в том, что Земля-круглая. (Neutral style)
Причина в том, что Земля круглая, я *так *полагаю. (Neutral style and supportive logic conclusion, *как *is impossible here)
Я *как *полагаю, Земля - круглая и в этом причина. (*Как *is stressed here, I want to underline the primary reason, the style is less neutral)


----------



## e2-e4 X

grinski said:


> Я как полагаю = Я так полагаю informally. The speaker adds more intonation to *как *so that his reasoning could sound more important.


Честно говоря, с трудом могу представить здесь такую интонацию. Вполне возможно, что смысл примерно тот же (смягчённый и менее категоричный вариант фразы "я так полагаю"), а интонация ровная, то есть совпадает с "я так полагаю".

Обычно, разумеется, ударение падает на "как", но вряд ли в этом случае. Он необычен.

Мои два динара.


----------



## grinski

1. Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я как полагаю, народ обиделся.

2. Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я так полагаю, народ обиделся.

Мое восприятие первого варианта - уклон на деревенское просторечие. (Как-никак сериал "Участок" про деревню.) Во втором варианте усиленная интонация с "так" уже не получается. Фраза менее стилизована. Фраза с "как" больше относится к самовопрошанию, чем к утверждению факта, и соответственно более личностная, менее формальная.


----------



## Maroseika

He presumes the question: 
- Я как полагаю? [Я так полагаю:] народ обиделся.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Maroseika, была бы такая пунктуация (что-нибудь со знаком вопроса) — вопросов бы не было. Но здесь явно имеется в виду вводное простое предложение, часть сложного предложения, а не риторический вопрос с последующим ответом. Такие вводные предложения обычно "наследуют" интонацию главного предложения, и представить себе необычный вариант произношения непросто. Согласен с тем, что замена "так" на "как" снижает категоричность — это я уже писал.


----------



## Maroseika

Да я не пунктуацию оригинала и не полагался. По смыслу мне показалось это боеле вероятным.
Интересно, что это вообще за текст.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Ммм... В каком-нибудь другом случае я бы тоже не полагался. Но судя по отрывкам, размещённым в других вопросах, текст вполне достойный, и его автору можно доверять.

Кроме того, участковый, погружающийся в риторику во время самого обыденного разговора — это было бы, по-моему, немного слишком.


----------



## Maroseika

Напротив, я очень хорошо представляю эту размеренную интонацию с риторическими вопросами.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Такой неспешно подходящий к сути вопросов участковый?

- Зря ты обижаешься, Паша. Ей Богу зря!
- Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я как полагаю... Народ обиделся.

Я бы поверил в это... Если бы было так написано. Впрочем, ладно, это у меня уже пошли личные мнения.


----------



## Maroseika

e2-e4 X said:


> Впрочем, ладно, это у меня уже пошли личные мнения.



Да и я на большее не претендую.


----------



## turkjey5

Спасибо всем!! 
Тем не менее, я не думаю, что я правильно понимаю. Пожалуйста, исправьте это перевод.

-Зря ты обижаешься, Паша. Ей Богу зря!
-Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я как полагаю, народ обиделся.
-Ну, есть маленько. Ты же их всех чуть не перессорил. Заставил всех друг на друга показания клепать.

- Really Pasha, there's nothing for you to get offended about. Really, there isn't!
- Well, if there was some reason, Andrey Ilich. I suppose the people would have been offended.
- Well, actually there is something. You almost caused them all to start arguing with each other. You forced them to blame each other.


----------



## gvozd

turkjey5 said:


> - Really Pasha, there's nothing for you to get offended about. Really, there isn't!
> - Well, if there was some reason, Andrey Ilich. _*I suppose the people would have been offended.*_
> - Well, actually there is something. You almost caused them all to start arguing with each other. You forced them to blame each other.



Would have been offended - обиделся бы (сослагательное наклонение). В отрывке говорится: "Народ обиделся". Is offended, was offended, maybe something else. I'm not good in English grammar.


----------



## rusita preciosa

turkjey5 said:


> Спасибо всем!!
> Тем не менее, я не думаю, что я правильно понимаю. Пожалуйста, исправьте это перевод.
> 
> -Зря ты обижаешься, Паша. Ей Богу зря!
> -Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я как полагаю, народ обиделся.
> -Ну, есть маленько. Ты же их всех чуть не перессорил. Заставил всех друг на друга показания клепать.
> 
> - Really Pasha, there's nothing for you to get offended about. Really, there isn't!
> - Well, if there was some reason, Andrey Ilich. I suppose the people would have been offended.
> - Well, actually there is something. You almost caused them all to start arguing with each other. You forced them to blame each other.


I don't think we are allwed proofreading here, but just an overall observation: you need to make the English text more colloquial: throw in some _aint's_ etc... You translation is in a higher register compared to the original.


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> You forced them to blame each other.



Клепать показания is much more serious thing than just blaming, it means to testify (or better say slander) against smb. in the police, but of course, as already noticed, in much more colloquial style.


----------



## turkjey5

-Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич.

Почему он используется слово да? Он согласен с Пашой в том, что сам себе  не надо обижаться?


----------



## rusita preciosa

turkjey5 said:


> -Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич.
> 
> Почему он используется слово да? Он согласен с Пашой в том, что сам себе не надо обижаться?


Look at #4.
да3 conj. 

(mainly in conventional phrr.) (и) and;
ко́жа да ко́сти skin and bone.


да ещё (к тому же) and (besides);
and what is more.


да и то́лько and that's all.


*but;
я охо́тно проводи́л бы тебя́, да вре́мени не́т I would gladly come with you but I haven't the time.*


----------



## gvozd

turkjey5 said:


> -Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич.
> 
> Почему он используется слово да? Он согласен с Пашой в том, что сам себе  не надо обижаться?



No, in this context "да" is an intensifier. It is used here to make the phrase more expressive. In English I think you would use 'why'.


----------



## LilianaB

Maroseika said:


> He presumes the question:
> - Я как полагаю? [Я так полагаю:] народ обиделся.



Yes, I agree.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

turkjey5 said:


> -Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич.
> 
> Почему он используется слово да? Он согласен с Пашой в том, что сам себе  не надо обижаться?



"да" в этом предложении собственного смысла не имеет и используется для усиления "было бы на что". 
("было бы на что" означает что обижаться совсем не на что)

В разговорном русском есть еще выражение "да нет". Означает на самом деле "нет", а "да" также используется для его эмоционального усиления.


----------



## turkjey5

-Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я как полагаю, народ обиделся.

Можете ли вы перефразировать это так: я не обижаюсь, но у народа есть основания для обиды.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

turkjey5 said:


> -Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я как полагаю, народ обиделся.
> 
> Можете ли вы перефразировать это так: я не обижаюсь, но у народа есть основания для обиды.



Я думаю да. Человек (Паша) не обижается (или делает вид, что не обижается), но у него есть мнение (или подозрение), что народ обиделся.

p.s. Как я понял из контекста, народ обиделся на Пашу и Паша об этом говорит. А вот на что не обижается сам Паша не понятно.


----------



## e2-e4 X

turkjey5 said:


> -Да было бы на что, Андрей Ильич. Я как полагаю, народ обиделся.
> 
> Можете ли вы перефразировать это так: я не обижаюсь, но у народа есть основания для обиды.


Скорее, дело в том, что у него-то оснований для обиды нет (и потому он  не обижается), а вот народ (здесь: разговорное собирательное и чуть-чуть  пренебрежительное слово, означающее "люди") обиделся; есть ли у народа  основания для обиды, неясно, и даже содержится лёгкий намёк, что люди  сами придумали себе обиду (намёк заключён в пренебрежительном и  собирательном звучании слова "народ", а также, кажется, в общем построении фразы). Потому-то Андрей Ильич и спорит:  он говорит, что основания обижаться у народа, напротив, есть, и  обижаются люди не зря.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Слово "народ" не имеет негативного и пренебрежительного оттенка. Это обычное, эмоционально нейтральное слово. Негативное и пренебрежительное значение имеет слово "быдло". Кроме того, Андрей Ильич подтверждает, что основания для обиды у народа есть. 
Я не думаю, что в этом коротком отрывке нужно искать какие-то глубокие потаенные смыслы.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Я сказал, "здесь" и "чуть-чуть". Разговор идёт с участием участкового, а во взаимоотношениях народа и власти первый всегда рискует оказаться в некотором эмоциональном пренебрежении (не обязательно сильном, но — некотором). Обратите внимание, что ни Андрей Ильич, ни Паша к "народу" не относятся — второй из них представитель "власти", а первый — человек, удостоенный чести разговаривать с представителем "власти". "Глубоких и потаённых" смыслов никто не выискивает, всё лежит на поверхности... для нас, но не для *turkey*. Всё лежит настолько на поверхности, что с первого взгляда мы этих вещей даже не замечаем, не обнаруживаем своим сознанием — мы их просто усвоили и "чувствуем".


----------

